# How can you tell if your cat has ever had a litter?



## kittylion

Ruby is a cat I got from an animal sanctuary about 6 months ago. They told me she was 12-18 months old then. She was spayed just the week before I picked her up.

Trouble is, in the past I have always had my cats spayed at about 6 months - or asap anyway.

With Roobs I notice that all her nipples are noticeably bigger than with any of my other cats. My SIL told me that this means she has been pregnant/had a litter - is this true? I suppose she would have been old enough.


----------



## kittylion

Any ideas anyone - it's getting lonely here :wink:


----------



## spotty cats

My girls that have had litters have nipples the same size as the ones who haven't and my spays.

Over 5 months before being fixed it's very possible she had at least one litter if not more.


----------



## dweamgoil

I think your cat just happens to have big nipples...likes us humans; some have big watermelon boobs, some of us have honey dews, some have oranges, kiwis, and so on. I don't think there is an external way to accurately tell if she's had a litter or not.


----------



## marie73

You can tell around Mother's Day. She'll get cranky, constantly checking her email account, complaining that they don't write, they don't call.....


----------



## kittylion

Thanks guys for your replies - I was just very curious because of a passing comment made by the lady in charge of cat adoptions which didn't strike me until later.

Marie - I will be sure to check on Mother's Day (or Mothering Sunday as it is here) :lol:


----------



## seattlecoon

I noticed my girl has larger nipples too. She was spayed at 2.5 years (a former breeding cat who never got pregnant) so I wondered if that was the reason.


----------



## Xanti

marie73 said:


> you can tell around mother's day. She'll get cranky, constantly checking her email account, complaining that they don't write, they don't call.....


rofl


----------



## catloverami

Cats that have kittened or been pregnant have larger nipples than cats who haven't.


----------



## Tutubean

You know, I'd like to know this too. Tutu wasn't spayed until I adopted her at age 8, so I'm sure she's had at least one. She also had pyometra, so we know she did the nasty with someone....

A friend of mine just adopted a young cat, and the vet said that she's had a litter already (which was surprising because she was barely "of age"). I'll have to ask her how her vet knew that.


----------



## Arianwen

The nipples on the mother cat we had neutered a few weeks ago are rapidly shrinking but still feelable when you pick her up.


----------

